# For Mopar Fans out there.. check this out..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

http://allpar.com/cars/lx/dodge-charger.html

it shows two new pictures of 2006 dodge charger daytona!!! in case any of you never seen it. i dont know what to say but i guess they look ok to me.. but i keep seeing that yellow car that reminds me of Boss Mustang?? does it? 

Wes


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Not too bad but where's the two door? 

RC2 next mopar release: '06 charger, magnum, 300C... 

G.P.


----------



## rodco (Feb 5, 2005)

*Chargers*

They are drastically differant looking from the concept cars I had seen, but still growing on me each time I see a new photo. Good place for that new Hemi 6.1 liter.


----------



## JDogg (Dec 10, 2004)

Nice!!!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Looks like a Magnum 4-door sedan with a cheezy paint job. That big HEMI lettering on the hood is too goofy looking. In my opinion, once the lettering gets that big it and the paint job that garish it starts looking cartoonish. I guess it all comes down to personal taste. I vastly prefer the sly and subdued HEMI badging that was on the early Mopars. The rumble of the motor and subtle signs of high performance technology lurking under the skin of the beast should announce the arrival of a car of strength - not a garish paint job and six inch high lettering. The new Charger R/T and Daytona styling is a throwback to those very sad mid 1970s years when the "high performance" packs consisted of huge exterior decals and two tone interior treatments. The new Charger is a much better car than that from a performance standpoint and it should have a more sophisticated styling treatment worthy of its true potential. I don't want a car that looks like a Hot Wheels toy. I guess we'll see how they sell.

For Mopar slot car fans... I hear there are two more Mopar releases coming, one for the TJet500 and a second round of the XT Mopars. It's a good time to be a Mopar fan...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The styling is still too European for me. I don't understand why car companies push European styling, German engineering, etc... If I was an engineer or stylist at an American car company (are there any left?) I would be upset. My company doesn't think I do a good enough job.


Anyway back to the Charger. If they made a Charger w/o all the traction control, electronic suspension, electronic transmision control, etc... they just might get the price down to where a working stiff could afford one.

The Chargers weren't very competitive in the Daytona 500. Are they going to get concessions like GM and Ford do everytime a Chrysler Product starts winning?

MOO
Marty


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I see almost no resemblance between the street Chargers and the NASCAR ones. The nose on the street Charger is about as aerodynamic as a 4x8 sheet of plywood. It takes up about 2/3rds of the frontal area above the bumper and starts at the top of the headlights. The NASCAR version has a pinched little grill-ette that is entirely shoved and squeezed below the headlight level and is part of the fake bumper. It looks like a miniature RAM grille was grafted on as styling cue.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Won't have to worry about putting one in my garage. 

However, I still like the look of that new '05 Stang.  rr


----------



## JDogg (Dec 10, 2004)

I thought the new '05 Mustangs were cool at first but now the more I see them the more I dislike them. But that's just my opinion. We all have our likes and dislikes.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Marty,
The new "Charger" NASCAR body was designed for downforce, not slick aerodynamics. Thus, they will have a slight disadvantage at Daytona and Talladega. This new aero package will be better at the 1-2 mile raceways, especially now that NASCAR reduced the rear spoiler size on all the makes.
Also, I wouldn't dare drive my Roush Mustang in the rain or snow with the traction control switched off.......

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

I like the new '05 Mustang also. Some things I would change is to make the bumpers Chrome and black out the panel between the tail lights. The Magnum is sweet but when I priced one out in the trim I would want it comes up to $34,000


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Goose,
Just to hear you say you like the new Fords just makes me smile from ear to ear.
--Fordcowboy


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

GOOSE CHICKEN said:


> I like the new '05 Mustang also. Some things I would change is to make the bumpers Chrome and black out the panel between the tail lights. The Magnum is sweet but when I priced one out in the trim I would want it comes up to $34,000


Would love to see those accents added, would make it even closer to the original. rr :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I like the new Mustang too. I personally think Daimler-Chrysler should have done a retro style Charger, or at least injected a lot more styling cues from the older designs. But I can also understand why more auto companies aren't doing what Ford did with the Mustang and to a certain extent with the T'Bird. It's kind of a copp out and lazy designers approach and a slam to the egos of some of the world's highest paid design teams to "admit" that they can't come up something better than a retro design that basically copies/borrows something that's already been done. As a lover of the classic cars I'm saying "copying is cool" but I'm sure there's some Ford designers who are none too happy with the retro approach. But they are still better off than the Chrysler designers who have been beaten into submission by their big grilled German masters.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

I have to agree here. Would it absolutly kill Chrysler to come up with a new 2-door? They have some really nice new products (Daytona Ram etc.), but racing around in a Hemi 300 C is kind of like trying to look cool in dad's sedan. I know that some enthusiasts have the need for a sedan , but it does not hurt to have form as well a function. Everything DOESN'T have to look like a '70's Merecedes guys! And as for the retro approach.....what is Ford going to follow up with....the Mustang II.....or the Pinto????? If we wanted one of those, we would build one out of rusted old parts.....parts that rusted out about a week after they sold as new cars!!!!!
Whew!!!!! I feel better now.


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Ford first remade the T Bird and it flopped. Then remade the Mustang and as far as I'm concerned made a hit out of the park. They did make a Retro car after that.... It's called the Ford GT Have'nt you seen it yet? It's fantastic.

Mopar did a couple also, Remember the Prowler? The PT Cruiser is a fantastic seller and success.

Sorry to say GM's attempt the SSR is a flop.


----------



## JDogg (Dec 10, 2004)

I have to agree Goose. I wasn't impressed with the SSR either. Prowlers were awsome. PT Cruiser's were pretty good. I have seen the GT.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You guys might get a kick out of this Dodge Charger Concept article from Popular Hot Rodding last year: :thumbsup: 

http://www.popularhotrodding.com/features/0404phr_dodge/

.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The new Ford GT is an awesome rendition of its ancestors. The only problem with the GT is it's massive price. 

Yeah, those concept Chargers captured some great ideas that never made the cut. I guess the grills were way too small. In my opinion the whole Chrysler lineup has generally a turn for the worse. I like the 300 and Magnum but would be happy if they limited that big-grille look to just those two vehicles. Period. The RAM truck has become less unique and is starting to look Chevy-like, i.e. bland, and the new Durango is just plain ugly, and huge. Maybe we're seeing the fallout from too many years of SUVs, minivans, and brand consolidation. Where have all the good designers gone?


----------

